# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Mayweathr VS. Mc Gregor

## Big Dummy

Chael Sonnen has one of the biggest egos in all of sports. His mouth is just as big, and his take on the fight is very good.

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Big Dummy

Freddie is the man.

----------


## Big Dummy

More respected opinions.

----------


## MrogersNhood

My money's on red.  :Tongue20: 

Unless it's just boxing, then Floyd wins.

He's a good boxer.

----------


## Big Dummy



----------


## Big Dummy

Rogan and Steve-O discuss the inevitable.

----------


## Big Dummy

Will Connor even land a punch?

----------


## Retiredat50

To me it seems almost like they are trying too hard to make everyone believe that Conor does not have even a small chance at winning. I think Mayweather will and should destroy Conor, but with as much as they are talking about him not having a chance I wonder if maybe boxing won't decide this one, but huge money will. 

Can you imagine the money that could be made from the betting alone if you knew Conor was going to win?  And, the rematch would be even bigger money.

Yeah, Mayweather will cream Conor, unless..

----------

Big Dummy (06-26-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Mayweather is going to beat McGregor like a drum. 

This bout is not about boxing - it is about money and revenue. Watch it later on " You Tube ", don't buy it on Satellite. 

QUOTE = "Mayweather was immediately made the overwhelming favourite to win the fight by bookmakers across the world. He boasts a flawless professional record of 49-0, while McGregor has never previously been involved in a boxing match.Negotiations for the fight have lasted longer than a year, with each man demanding upwards of $100m and insisting that they were the main draw."



Floyd Mayweather vs Conor McGregor date set for August 26: Full fight preview | The Independent


McGregor does not have the qualifications to get I the ring with Floyd. No way. Pure public image , strictly money. Floyd Mayweather will hit McGregor so many times with a left...... He will be begging for a right hook. Floyd has a perfect game going...... He will not let McGregor take away a even 50-0 winning streak. 

Some fights...... The bookies pick the winner - money gets handed under the table to the one who " took a dive ".

Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor Boxing Betting Lines, Prop Odds, Preview | Bleacher Report


McGregor better make sure his health insurance and hospitalization is up to date. I am venturing..... The fight will last three rounds...... Give one or take one. 



Joe :

----------

Big Dummy (06-26-2017)

----------


## East of the Beast

So the rubber match should be MMA.......McGregor does the ground and pound til Mayweather says...No mas!

----------


## SharetheHedge

McGregor has guts. He know he doesn't have much of a chance (but that PAYDAY!) If Mayweather had Conner's guts he would agree to UFC rules. What if McGregor gets so frustrated he goes for a takedown - that would be awesome!

----------


## Quark

Why is a MMA brawler fighting a professional boxer? I suppose it's for the money. If the fight is fair and square it's no contest the boxer wins. The boxer will win 99.99% of the time. People totally misunderstand the power a boxer has.

----------

Jim Scott (08-27-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Why is a MMA brawler fighting a professional boxer? I suppose it's for the money. If the fight is fair and square it's no contest the boxer wins. The boxer will win 99.99% of the time. People totally misunderstand the power a boxer has.


Put two professional boxers in the ring. One a brawler puncher (Canelo or Tyson for example) and a boxer defensive mover ( Sweet Pea Whittaker or Lennox Lewis) and the boxer always wins. 1 in a million the brawler gets a lucky shot and wins by knockout. But mostly the the boxer just shucks it off or gets up off the canvas and wins. Andre Ward did this in the first Kovalev fight. It is a rare thing indeed that the brawler has talent to go with a legendary power punch. Tyson for a while till he got better competition. Marciano and Frazier are also anomalies of the puncher that can win.

----------

Quark (08-27-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

$99 for the HD pay per view.  I can't paying for that. Especially when the whole fight will make the highlight reel on the next days news.

----------


## Crunch

BAD LIP READING: Mayweather vs. McGregor!

----------

Big Dummy (07-17-2017)

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

Legalized white on black violence!

----------


## Swedgin

That may be an interesting Boxing Match.  That no one will watch.......

Don King, Pay-per-view, and HBO, have ruined that once grand sport.

HBO, is at least still trying to push it, although, somewhat weakly.

I still remember, boxing of all kinds, shown every Saturday Afternoon/Early evening.

Oh, and, McGregor is going to get beat.  Not knocked out, but, Maywether will beat him, by going the distance.....

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

Both Mayweather and McGregor are undefeated boxers.

----------


## midgardian/Indian Giver

Mayweather should fight Pacquiao again.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Mayweather should fight Pacquiao again.


Mayweather should fight in divorce court and with AIDS.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Put two professional boxers in the ring. One a brawler puncher (Canelo or Tyson for example) and a boxer defensive mover ( Sweet Pea Whittaker or Lennox Lewis) and the boxer always wins. 1 in a million the brawler gets a lucky shot and wins by knockout. But mostly the the boxer just shucks it off or gets up off the canvas and wins. Andre Ward did this in the first Kovalev fight. It is a rare thing indeed that the brawler has talent to go with a legendary power punch. Tyson for a while till he got better competition. Marciano and Frazier are also anomalies of the puncher that can win.


Tyson in his prime could hardly be pigeon-holed as a "puncher." He was an extremely accurate puncher, but more of a swarming fighter, who was himself, hard to hit and extremely fast. Foreman would have been more of a classic puncher -- that type of a fighter, is susceptible to being out-boxed by a younger, quicker man. Most fighters have different attributes that make them good.

I Like McGregor, because he hits freakishly hard, but is also lightning quick. At what point is Mayweather done? Answer -- we won't know, until some 2-6 club fighter mops up the floor with him.....in the ring, not before. 

If Mayweather still has enough in the tank to avoid Connor's awesome power, he wins BY DECISION, if not, Floyd gets the smealling salt. 

$5.00 on McGregor in the sixth round.....KO

----------


## Big Dummy

> Tyson in his prime could hardly be pigeon-holed as a "puncher." He was an extremely accurate puncher, but more of a swarming fighter, who was himself, hard to hit and extremely fast. Foreman would have been more of a classic puncher -- that type of a fighter, is susceptible to being out-boxed by a younger, quicker man. Most fighters have different attributes that make them good.
> 
> I Like McGregor, because he hits freakishly hard, but is also lightning quick. At what point is Mayweather done? Answer -- we won't know, until some 2-6 club fighter mops up the floor with him.....in the ring, not before. 
> 
> If Mayweather still has enough in the tank to avoid Connor's awesome power, he wins BY DECISION, if not, Floyd gets the smealling salt. 
> 
> $5.00 on McGregor in the sixth round.....KO


In a 24' ring, Mc Gregor may never land a punch. In a 19' ring he may land some glancing blows. 

I predict a 24' ring. Mayweather bloodies Mc Gregor and closes both his eyes with swelling. Mayweather a defensive win by decision.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-23-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> To me it seems almost like they are trying too hard to make everyone believe that Conor does not have even a small chance at winning. I think Mayweather will and should destroy Conor, but with as much as they are talking about him not having a chance I wonder if maybe boxing won't decide this one, but huge money will. 
> 
> Can you imagine the money that could be made from the betting alone if you knew Conor was going to win?  And, the rematch would be even bigger money.
> 
> Yeah, Mayweather will cream Conor, unless..


I agree...I don't get this.    It's gonna be an epic fail if McGregor wins this.

Does any one have the stats...I mean...height....reach/span weight of each.

McGregor's looking pretty confident here.  and taller.

----------

Retiredat50 (08-23-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

darn.   I don't see the problem with McGregor.   Granted I haven't been keeping up with boxing...my interest wained after Ali but it was on again off again for hollyfield and Tyson..

McGregor has Mayweather beat by an inch in height and 2 inches in reach.
As far as the fights to win ratio.... Mayweather has fought more fights than McGregor.   That span thing and the height make up in my mind for the fight to wins ration for Mayweather.

What kind of men are these.    Tell me your impression of Mayweather and McGregor.    anyone?

----------


## Retiredat50

> I agree...I don't get this.    It's gonna be an epic fail if McGregor wins this.
> 
> Does any one have the stats...I mean...height....reach/span weight of each.
> 
> McGregor's looking pretty confident here.  and taller.


Now, I keep hearing the talking heads mention how if Conner wins, it will change boxing forever. So, maybe the fix is in, boxing has not done all that well the last 10 years or so, maybe they want boxing changed.

----------

Big Dummy (08-23-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Is mayweather actually 40?  and McGregor is 29??   wow.

I find the weight for McG at 155...can't find a weight on Mayweather.

I understand that the professionals are betting on Mayweather and the people are betting on McGregor.     this is tough. Mayweather has more fights but McGregor has him on height, age, reach.

----------


## Katzndogz

This bout is not about boxing.  This fight is a metaphorical race war. Oddsmakers are stymied about the bets going for McGregor.  There's no reason for it.  These are not reasoned bets.  These are emotional bets.
Las Vegas books staring down Mayweather-McGregor disaster | New York Post

If McGregor wins, you can expect a response unconnected with the world of boxing.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> darn.   I don't see the problem with McGregor.   Granted I haven't been keeping up with boxing...my interest wained after Ali but it was on again off again for hollyfield and Tyson..
> 
> McGregor has Mayweather beat by an inch in height and 2 inches in reach.
> As far as the fights to win ratio.... Mayweather has fought more fights than McGregor.   That span thing and the height make up in my mind for the fight to wins ration for Mayweather.
> 
> What kind of men are these.    Tell me your impression of Mayweather and McGregor.    anyone?


All great fighters still "have it" until some young punk comes along and knocks the snot out of them. People are talking about Mayweather, like he's still 25. He's not only 40, he's an OLD 40. 

Yes, Floyd was one of the best, but boxing is a young man's sport. 

Conner is a physical freak. He hits like a light heavtweight, has AMAZING reflexes and moves like a cat. 

Mayweather is coming off a TWO YEAR layoff. Oh AND he's 40. You have to really guess that Floyd still has enough in the tank, to handle a tiger like McGregor.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> This bout is not about boxing.  This fight is a metaphorical race war. Oddsmakers are stymied about the bets going for McGregor.  There's no reason for it.  These are not reasoned bets.  These are emotional bets.
> Las Vegas books staring down Mayweather-McGregor disaster | New York Post
> 
> If McGregor wins, you can expect a response unconnected with the world of boxing.



What does race have to do with it?
Oh, baloney. What does race have to do with it?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Is mayweather actually 40?  and McGregor is 29??   wow.
> 
> I find the weight for McG at 155...can't find a weight on Mayweather.
> 
> I understand that the professionals are betting on Mayweather and the people are betting on McGregor.     this is tough. Mayweather has more fights but McGregor has him on height, age, reach.


You only have so much to learn in boxing. The rest is all fists and guts.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> In a 24' ring, Mc Gregor may never land a punch. In a 19' ring he may land some glancing blows. 
> 
> I predict a 24' ring. Mayweather bloodies Mc Gregor and closes both his eyes with swelling. Mayweather a defensive win by decision.


Truthfully, Mayweather mostly counter-punches off the ropes.

HE IS IMPOSSIBLE TO HIT with a right hand. 

He uses a shoulder roll to block the punch and then counters when you are off balance.

----------

Big Dummy (08-23-2017)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

McGregor needs to throw lots of combinations. 

Even if its just the old one-two:

----------


## Big Dummy

> McGregor needs to throw lots of combinations. 
> 
> Even if its just the old one-two:


Maidana and Paquiao are two of the best. Tons of experience boxing champions and top caliber opponents.

Round 2 of Mayweather Vs Mosley was one where Mosley hurt Mayweather and won the round. Mayweather won every round after. He is a pro that can adapt in the ring. Mosley is hall of fame caliber, and one of the craftiest movers with legit power and speed.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Maidana and Paquiao are two of the best. Tons of experience boxing champions and top caliber opponents.
> Round 2 of Mayweather Vs Mosley was one where Mosley hurt Mayweather and won the round. Mayweather won every round after. He is a pro that can adapt in the ring. Mosley is hall of fame caliber, and one of the craftiest movers with legit power and speed.


Yes, I get all that, but at what point is he too old to fight? 65? 54? 40? We will not know the answer, until Floyd makes one too many comebacks and he gets knocked senseless by some unknown club fighter. 
Here is Mohammad Ali before he was completely washed up:




The real secret to this method of slipping punches, is to have lightning quick reflexes. Towards the end of his illustrious career, he got hit A LOT. 


This next clip is Ali getting beaten to death by heavyweight champ Larry Holmes. I can't really watch this....

----------

Big Dummy (08-24-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Yes, I get all that, but at what point is he too old to fight? 65? 54? 40? We will not know the answer, until Floyd makes one too many comebacks and he gets knocked senseless by some unknown club fighter. 
> Here is Mohammad Ali before he was completely washed up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to this method of slipping punches, is to have lightning quick reflexes. Towards the end of his illustrious career, he got hit A LOT.


He will be too old when an big giant Russian white man comes and says:

----------


## Coolwalker

I want to see McGregor beat the shit out of that loudmouth, white hating  Mayweather.

----------

Authentic (05-24-2022),Knightkore (08-24-2017),Puzzling Evidence (08-24-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

Mayweather is not training.  He is partying at the club he owns until 5am every night. 

If he loses, he will claim racism and McGregor's win white privilege.  He will demand to be awarded the decision.

----------


## Calypso Jones

kept meaning to post in here.  this morning I saw a McGregor interview.   I think this is the guy that is gonna win.  he says he has it over Mayweather....he says he has the youth, the reach, the height and he's been waiting for this for a long long time and he's ready....from the looks of him..he.  is.  ready.    AND one other thing...he's not afraid of mayweather.....that's the difference between him and mayweather's other opponents...they were afraid of Mayweather. 

I think this guy just may bankrupt las vegas betting gurus.

----------

Knightkore (08-25-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Mayweather.........STOMP McGregors Ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I am rooting for Mayweather ( 49-0 by the way ) ----and I am predicting a three round bout ---> +/- 1 round.

 I hope McGregors arrogant attitude.....and him.....gets pulverized Sunday night !  



  GOOOOO  Mayweather --------    :Wink: 




   Joe :

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Mayweather is not training.  He is partying at the club he owns until 5am every night. 
> 
> If he loses, he will claim racism and McGregor's win white privilege.  He will demand to be awarded the decision.



 Football refs make bad and prejudiced decisions..........as the same occurs in boxing.

 Money talks......bullshit walks.

I remember this like yesterday :

 Strange things ---- >  


> Oakland quarterback Rich Gannon threw a Super Bowl record five interceptions, three of which were returned for touchdowns.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Bowl_XXXVII


  ^^^^  They were blantently...intentionally threw to the other team as I recall.



--------------------------------------

 Bookies in Jersey, New York, Vegas, California.......Will most likely call the fight ; they sometimes do. I would hope the fight will be fair. Mayweather defending his 49-0 record.



 Both boxers will be making 100 million - and the bookies will be making more than that.









  Joe :

----------

Big Dummy (08-25-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

I don't follow this stuff too much, but heard McGregor has to abide by boxing rules.  Seems like that puts him at an automatic disadvantage.

----------


## Knightkore

> Mayweather.........STOMP McGregors Ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
>  I am rooting for Mayweather ( 49-0 by the way ) ----and I am predicting a three round bout ---> +/- 1 round.
> 
>  I hope McGregors arrogant attitude.....and him.....gets pulverized Sunday night !  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fight, a fight.....a.....well finish the rest.  Just like the Russian guy pulverized Apollo Creed, McGregor will pulverize Mayweather.

----------


## Knightkore

> Football refs make bad and prejudiced decisions..........as the same occurs in boxing.
> 
>  Money talks......bullshit walks.
> 
> I remember this like yesterday :
> 
>  Strange things ---- >  
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Bowl_XXXVII
> ...


After McGregor wins we will put up his statue in place of Gen Lee.  That should trigger you well and good.

----------


## Big Dummy

All the hype leads up to tonight.

----------


## Dan40

> A fight, a fight.....a.....well finish the rest.  Just like the Russian guy pulverized Apollo Creed, McGregor will pulverize Mayweather.


The only question is Mayweather's age.  If age has not yet diminished Mayweather's skills, he will win easily.  MacGregor is used to many more weapons than he can use in this fight and he has never faced any opponent of Mayweather's skills.  And FM has faced MANY with skills far superior to MacGregor's in a boxing ring.  MMA and pro boxing are not even similar sports.

This is a supreme pro against a complete novice in his first fight.  

If it were in a octagon, Mayweather would have little to no chance, but it is a boxing match not an MMA fight.

BUT  FM is _OLD! _ And I, dammit, know OLD! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Oskar

Mayweather can duck but McGregor can HIT!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I watched the weigh in yesterday and saw McGregor get in Mayweather's face.  I wanted to smash the little faggot's face in but I have great respect for how Mayweather ignored it.  McGregor reminded me of a couple of posters in this forum.

----------


## Dan40

> Mayweather can duck but McGregor can HIT!


Mayweather KO'd 26 of 49 opponets.

Floyd defeated Manny Pacquiao in 12 rounds.  Manny had 38 KO's so he could punch too.  Pacquiao won titles in 8 divisions.  MacGregor never faced anyone like Pacquiao.

----------


## Kodiak

I think if McGregor could do what he does best, it would be no contest.   As it is, he is strapped to boxing rules which he has never done, against one of the best ever.   Personally, I think it's a stupid contest and nothing but a huge money grab.   But, it will be interesting to see how it turns out.

----------


## Dan40

> I think if McGregor could do what he does best, it would be no contest.   As it is, he is strapped to boxing rules which he has never done, against one of the best ever.   Personally, I think it's a stupid contest and nothing but a huge money grab.   But, it will be interesting to see how it turns out.


I agree, in the ring, Mayweather.

In the octagon, Mayweather would be schlonged.

----------


## Kodiak

> I agree, in the ring, Mayweather.
> 
> In the octagon, Mayweather would be schlonged.


If McGregor loses, he should demand a rematch......HIS way.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Oskar

I hope McGregor remembers that below the belt doesn't count in the sweet science.

----------


## Katzndogz

Who won?

----------


## Oskar

> Who won?


Undercard fight in progress right now.

----------


## Oskar

Neighbor has fight on PPV. I can listen to fight.

----------


## Dan40

> If McGregor loses, he should demand a rematch......HIS way.


$$$$$ won't be available for a rematch.  Questionable if this one will turn a profit.

----------


## Oskar

I suppose pubs in Ireland are open early this morning.

Or do they ever close?

----------


## Oskar

This thing is about to start.

----------


## Kodiak

> I suppose pubs in Ireland are open early this morning.
> 
> Or do they ever close?


Well, I just saw on a live update British site that the fight is being delayed because of a major PPV crash.  It is nearly an hour late right now.....

Originally scheduled for 4am BST and then expected to take place at 4.35am, we don't know precisely when the fight will start because of problems with the provision of pay per view services  after one of the major streams crashed. We think they won't let the fight start until it's fixed because they won;t want to refund subscriptions but there is no official announcement or revised timetable so far

----------


## Oskar

> Well, I just saw on a live update British site that the fight is being delayed because of a major PPV crash.  It is nearly an hour late right now.


Oh. That is odd. I'm listening to my neighbors TV and Davis-Fonseca just ended 15 minutes ago.

Was it a replay?

----------


## Kodiak

> Oh. That is odd. I'm listening to my neighbors TV and Davis-Fonseca just ended 15 minutes ago.
> 
> Was it a replay?


The Davis fight ended quite a while ago.  Here is the live update site.....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/boxing/20...fight-updates/

----------

Oskar (08-26-2017)

----------


## Oskar

National anthems being sung.

----------


## Katzndogz

Is that a real picture of McGregor?  I'm impressed

----------


## Kodiak

Now they are saying the fight will start at 5:15 British time............9:15 Las Vegas time.

----------


## Kodiak

> Is that a real picture of McGregor?  I'm impressed



Nice tat, eh............lol

----------


## Oskar

BRB - need to make a green beer.

----------

Kodiak (08-26-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

This will be interesting because Mayweather has been partying every night, all night, at his strip club.

----------


## Kodiak

> This will be interesting because Mayweather has been partying every night, all night, at his strip club.


He looks to be in damn good shape though.

----------


## Kodiak

Mayweather looks like Darth Vader coming out....

----------


## Matt

Is it over yet? Someone, for the love of God, tag me and tell me when this circus act is ending. My neighbors have the television at full blast. I have a fucking headache. I'm about to call the cops because it's after midnight. People have no manners in apartment complexes. Luxury apartments...my ass.

----------


## Katzndogz

Mayweather has already said if he loses it's racism.  Will there be riots?

----------


## Oskar

> Is it over yet? Someone, for the love of God, tag me and tell me when this circus act is ending. My neighbors have the television at full blast. I have a fucking headache. I'm about to call the cops because it's after midnight. People have no manners in apartment complexes. Luxury apartments...my ass.


Just started. In the first round.

----------


## Matt

> Just started. In the first round.


God damn it.

How many rounds does it last? How does this shit work?

----------


## Kodiak

> Is it over yet? Someone, for the love of God, tag me and tell me when this circus act is ending. My neighbors have the television at full blast. I have a fucking headache. I'm about to call the cops because it's after midnight. People have no manners in apartment complexes. Luxury apartments...my ass.


Going to start any minute.  It's late because of PPV issues.

----------


## Oskar

> Mayweather has already said if he loses it's racism.  Will there be riots?


If McGregor wins it is "white supremacy".

----------


## Kodiak

> God damn it.
> 
> How many rounds does it last? How does this shit work?



If you are interested.......scroll down below the top pic of this site for live updates......

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/boxing/20...fight-updates/

----------


## Oskar

> God damn it.
> 
> How many rounds does it last? How does this shit work?


 12 rounds, if it goes that far.

Both say that they will knock the other out.

Round 2 has begun.

----------


## Matt

> 12 rounds, if it goes that far.
> 
> Both say that they will knock the other out.
> 
> Round 2 has begun.


Well, I'm hoping brain damage wins the night then. Hopefully they both give themselves a TBI within 3 rounds and be done with it.

----------

Oskar (08-26-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

> If you are interested.......scroll down below the top pic of this site for live updates......
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/boxing/20...fight-updates/


Nope server error

----------


## Kodiak

> Nope server error



Hmm, works for me.  :Dontknow:

----------


## Katzndogz

> 12 rounds, if it goes that far.
> 
> Both say that they will knock the other out.
> 
> Round 2 has begun.


Round 2.  What  happened  to round one.

----------


## Oskar

> Well, I'm hoping brain damage wins the night then. Hopefully they both give themselves a TBI within 3 rounds and be done with it.


Rounds are 3 minutes each with a minute break.

So you are looking at 48 minutes max I would think.

Somehow that doesn't seem right, but I haven't watched a pro fight for a while.

I'm only listening to this one because of circumstances similar to your own.

----------

Matt (08-26-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

> Hmm, works for me.


Still not working for me

----------


## Oskar

> Round 2.  What  happened  to round one.


Post 73.

----------


## Katzndogz

Another one

Floyd Mayweather v Conor McGregor: boxer and UFC star meet in superfight â live! | Sport | The Guardian

----------


## Kodiak

> Still not working for me


I assumed you got it because you made a comment about being impressed with McGregor.  Anyway, here is the update for the 3rd round....

*Round three*McGregor is looking for the uppercut and the left hook but is not averse to the cuff round the back of the head. Mayweather's timing is not right yet but he is hitting McGregor with body shots and McGregor's mouth is wide open and he is breathing heavily.

----------


## Kodiak



----------


## Kodiak

*Round four*McGregor ramps it up at the beginning of the round again but Mayweather is the master of not getting tagged. He begins to take over, smashing a couple of right hands into McGregor's chin and kidneys. Those vicious body shots are taking a toll on McGregor who is going forward consistently now for the first time in years. He whips a sidewinder of a right hand into McGregor's face and hits him with a left cross. he takes one himself but a  great round for the undefeated former champ.

----------


## Kodiak

*Round five*

Mayweather is clearly enjoying himself, flashing a wink at Carl Froch at ringside. McGregor looks exhausted and Froch says his punches now lack power. Mayweather unleashes a right straight to the cranium then they exchange body shots . Mayweather gives him a shove after the bell to move him out of the way.

----------


## Kodiak

*Round six*

Mayweather is on the way forward all the time now virtually, upping the power with a burst of body shots to the ribs. McGregor is having to improvise. In truth it's all improvisation. McGregor is sitting behind the jab but his chin is up and vulnerable and he is not landing anything significant on Mayweather. He did turn round and McGregor slapped him round the back of the head but the ref stopped that intrelude quickly.

----------


## Oskar

McGregor needs to knock this guy out.

----------


## Kodiak

Sounds like McGregor is outmatched, as he should be since he has never boxed before.

----------


## Kodiak

*Round seven*Better from McGregor circling round Mayweather but his shots have no force. Now it's time for the schooling, hitting him repeatedly with rights into the hip, stomach and face. McGregor is bleeding from the mouth. Carl Froch says he isn't at all impressed by McGregor and expected a lot more. 
*Gareth on round six* May really switched it up that round and was more aggressive than he is accustomed to be. McG finding it hard in there but enjoying the challenge. Looks to be tiring. Cheeky tongue from Mac, and hands behind back. May starting to control. Fight even. Mayweather 10-9

----------


## Kodiak

*Round eight*It's his first fight. He won the first two rounds or was allowed to as Mayweather surveyed the danger, but McGregor has now punched himself out. Mayweather is having the tie of his life, walking forward, cutting off the ring, throwing and landing punches at will.

----------


## Kodiak

Sounds like it's all but over.

----------


## Oskar

9 rounds but the old guy scored a lot of points in that last one.

----------


## Katzndogz

Unless McGregor has a little something tucked away.

----------


## Oskar

No one expected McGregor to get this far. If he can finish on his feet that will be impressive.

----------


## Oskar

TKO - 10th.

----------


## Kodiak

*Round nine*Mayweather is hit with a body shot that he claims was low. He takes a step backwards now but regroups and targets McGregor's face. His legs are wobbling. This is close to the end now. McGregor is being tagged and falls into the ropes. He's flailing around. Mayweather is looking for the artistic finish. McGregor is spent and is being repeatedly hit with rights to the face. He's got an iron chin but he looks absolutely knackered. 
*Gareth on round eight* Good round for Mystic Mac he just landed more. Not hard, not dangerous but just landed more. The Irishman has rallied and believes in himself. It was a close round though. McGregor 10-9

----------


## Kodiak

*Round 10*McGregor is taking too much punishment and the referee steps in. It's over. Mayweather goes 50-0!

----------


## Matt

Thank God. The party is over. You don't have to go home but you can't stay here.

----------


## Kodiak

I say REMATCH.......but this time UFC rules!

----------


## Katzndogz

Were they afraid McGregor would have a rally at the end?

I can't see them permitting the white guy to win.

----------


## Oskar

> Were they afraid McGregor would have a rally at the end?
> 
> I can't see them permitting the white guy to win.


Interesting theory.

----------


## Kodiak

Latest update....

*Mayweather wins by TKO in the 10th*He could no longer defend himself and the referee had to end it. Mayweather was hitting him at will, walking towards him, cutting off his space and left him with nowhere to go. He stayed on his feet  but his legs had gone  and his arms must have felt like lead.

----------


## Oskar

Ladies and gentlemen ... by way of technical knockout, and still undefeated, FLOYD MAYWEATHER!

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (08-26-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Mayweather: "(McGregor) is a lot better then I thought he was."

----------


## Kodiak

> Were they afraid McGregor would have a rally at the end?
> 
> I can't see them permitting the white guy to win.


I don't think that's it.  McGregor had never fought under boxing rules before, and he was up against one of the best ever.   Like I said, even things out and let them give it a go under McGregors conditions..............UFC rules.

----------


## Katzndogz

I just wonder how legit this was.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

ARROGANT arsehol McGregor got his arse handed to him. WAY TO GO Mayweather.

 As we used to say in the Military......"SPANK THAT ARSE ! "


 Floyd Mayweather........I owe you a beer - IMPORTED ! KUDOS Floyd. 












 Joe :

----------


## Oskar

Mayweather just retired, "for sure".

----------


## Oskar

> I just wonder how legit this was.


McGregor is saying that the ref should have let him finish.

----------


## Kodiak

> I just wonder how legit this was.


With so many millions of $$$ at stake.......who knows?

----------


## Oskar

He sure sounds energetic. I think he could have kept going.

----------


## Kodiak

> ARROGANT arsehol McGregor got his arse handed to him. WAY TO GO Mayweather.
> 
>  As we used to say in the Military......"SPANK THAT ARSE ! "
> 
> 
>  Floyd Mayweather........I owe you a beer - IMPORTED ! KUDOS Floyd. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said before.  This fight was a joke, a pure boxer up against an MMA guy, but have to play by the boxers rules.  I don't consider McGregor losing, he was out of his element.

----------


## Oskar

Were they afraid McGregor might win?

----------


## Kodiak

> He sure sounds energetic. I think he could have kept going.


Maybe so, but it also sounded like he had no defense left.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Like I said before.  This fight was a joke, a pure boxer up against an MMA guy, but have to play by the boxers rules.  I don't consider McGregor losing, he was out of his element.




McGregor was an arrogant *ICK. And no match for Mayweather.

 Odds are, in a year or a little more - a rematch.

 And I hope , that if there is a rematch......McGregor gets his arse whipped again.





 Joe :

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Maybe so, but it also sounded like he had no defense left.


McGregor stepped in the ring and was outmatched from the beginning. 



 Joe :

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> McGregor stepped in the ring and was outmatched from the beginning. 
>  Joe :


Mayweather still undefeated in BOTH genders!

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Connor looked VERY good for having never boxed before.

----------

Louise (08-27-2017)

----------


## Oskar

The referee was black?

Now I'm convinced there was a fix in.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> McGregor stepped in the ring and was outmatched from the beginning. 
> 
>  Joe :


Not true in the least, MaGregor made this very competitive early.

----------

Daily Bread (08-27-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> McGregor stepped in the ring and was outmatched from the beginning. 
> 
> 
> 
>  Joe :


Like I said, he shouldn't have even been there, it wasn't his game.  Of course he is going to be outmatched by an undefeated boxing champion.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Like I said before.  This fight was a joke, a pure boxer up against an MMA guy, but have to play by the boxers rules.  I don't consider McGregor losing, he was out of his element.





> Like I said, he shouldn't have even been there, it wasn't his game.  Of course he is going to be outmatched by an undefeated boxing champion.


Thanks everyone for making this a fun thread. @Kodiak thanks for the round by round synopsis.

As us boxing fans knew before the fight started, Floyd would not be beat.

----------

Kodiak (08-27-2017),Puzzling Evidence (08-27-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

Yes.   Thank you Kodiak.  

I think the fight was stopped because McGregor might have a rally.

----------

Oskar (08-27-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> McGregor stepped in the ring and was outmatched from the beginning. 
> 
> 
> 
>  Joe :


Only someone who did not watch (or listen, as did I) to the fight could think that is so.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-27-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Mayweather himself said that McGregor was a worthy opponent.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-27-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Glad to see who won.  Not a boxing fan at all but was totally turned off by the cockiness of McGregor.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Glad to see who won.  Not a boxing fan at all but was totally turned off by the cockiness of McGregor.


I like the guy. Reminds me of myself!

----------


## Katzndogz

Seems more that the fight was stopped for a political decision.   No one was hoing to let Mayweather be defeated on his last fight.

----------

Daily Bread (08-27-2017),Jim Scott (08-27-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Chael Sonnen has one of the biggest egos in all of sports. His mouth is just as big, and his take on the fight is very good.


Mayweather didn't win - the referee did it for him.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Mayweather didn't win - the referee did it for him.


He won fair and square. Conner should be very proud of his effort, though. He landed more punches on Mayweather than anyone else Floyd has tangled with in 10 years.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Mayweather didn't win - the referee did it for him.


The way things were headed, Mayweather would have won the next 2 rounds. Conner did not have the big knock out punch left in him.  As it stood the judges already had Mayweather winning on the score cards. 

 So the referee just accelerated the inevitable. 


Honestly if the stats could be found, Mayweather by KO in the 10th was probably the best outcome for the bookies. ie the least payout possible.

----------


## Dan40

> Mayweather himself said that McGregor was a worthy opponent.


Mayweather made over $100,000,000.00 and knows that boxing is theater, why bad mouth the guy when its over.  They both did plenty of that in the pre-fight hype.

----------


## Dan40

> Mayweather didn't win - the referee did it for him.


The score as Mayweather was beating McGregor all over the ring. 89-82, 89-81, 87-83.  All for Mayweather.  At best McGregor was behind by 4 rounds after 9 rounds.  And the 2 other judges had Mayweather winning 7 0f 9 rounds and 6 of 9 rounds.  And obviously Mayweather won the 10th round too.  McGregor was defenseless.  In MMA when a fighter is hurt, the ref STOPS the fight.  There is no 10 count where a fighter can get back up.  In boxing a fighter can recover from a knock down, but he MUST defend himself.  Knock down or no.  And McGregor was not defending himself in the 10th, he was just taking punches all over the ring.  THAT is how boxing deaths happen.

Mayweather was IN his element.  McGregor was not.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> The way things were headed, Mayweather would have won the next 2 rounds. Conner did not have the big knock out punch left in him.  As it stood the judges already had Mayweather winning on the score cards. 
> 
>  So the referee just accelerated the inevitable. 
> 
> 
> Honestly if the stats could be found, Mayweather by KO in the 10th was probably the best outcome for the bookies. ie the least payout possible.


Mcgregor actually fared better than anyone Mayweather has faced in recent memory. He was snapping back Floyd's head with very powerful jabs and OUT-BOXING HIM early in the fight. He faded down the stretch, but he gave a very good account of himself. Who else does this well against Mayweather? No one.

----------

Big Dummy (08-27-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Mcgregor actually fared better than anyone Mayweather has faced in recent memory. He was snapping back Floyd's head with very powerful jabs and OUT-BOXING HIM early in the fight. He faded down the stretch, but he gave a very good account of himself. Who else does this well against Mayweather? No one.


Manny Pacquiao went to a 12 round decision in Mayweather's last figt.

Pacquiao lost 116-112 116-112 and 118-110,

That is far better than McGregor did.  But Pacquiao was an accomplished boxer and McGregor was a complete rookie.  He did OK for a novice,,,,,,,,,for a while,,,, then FM took him out.

----------


## Oskar

> Seems more that the fight was stopped for a political decision.   No one was hoing to let Mayweather be defeated on his last fight.


Or no black referee was going to let a cracker defeat a brotha.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Mayweather made over $100,000,000.00 and knows that boxing is theater, why bad mouth the guy when its over.  They both did plenty of that in the pre-fight hype.


Go play on the freeway, Dan. Are you going to follow me around all over the board? Get a friend, dude.

----------


## Dan40

> Go play on the freeway, Dan. Are you going to follow me around all over the board? Get a friend, dude.


Others post nonsense like you do, I correct their errors too.  There is nothing special about you except you post much nonsense.

Stop posting silly assed nonsense and it would be my PLEASURE to ignore you forever.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Others post nonsense like you do, I correct their errors too.  There is nothing special about you except you post much nonsense.
> 
> Stop posting silly assed nonsense and it would be my PLEASURE to ignore you forever.


Dan, it's a fucking fight. Even the judges don't agree about who's ahead, etc. You're being your usual nit-picking, thumb up your butt, annoying self. 

McGregor tagged Mayweather with a lot of punches, more than most. Get over it and quit following me around the board, it's fucking pathetic.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Or no black referee was going to let a cracker defeat a brotha.


Oh, lord. Just stop. Whining racist are a silly bunch.

----------


## Dan40

> Dan, it's a fucking fight. Even the judges don't agree about who's ahead, etc. You're being your usual nit-picking, thumb up your butt, annoying self. 
>  McGregor tagged Mayweather with a lot of punches, more than most. Get over it and quit following me around the board, it's fucking pathetic.


Take a remedial reading course.  The score when the ref stopped it to save McGregor's life, was,

 89-82, 89-81, 87-83.

3 judges, ALL had Mayweather well ahead.  That's Mayweather up +7, +8,  and +4, in only 9 rounds.  Maybe you could find an adult to explain  those numbers to you.  Take your crayons.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Take a remedial reading course.  The score when the ref stopped it to save McGregor's life, was,
> 
>  89-82, 89-81, 87-83.
> 
> 3 judges, ALL had Mayweather well ahead.  That's Mayweather up +7, +8,  and +4, in only 9 rounds.  Maybe you could find an adult to explain  those numbers to you.  Take your crayons.


I don't have to, I used to box unlike you who knows everything about boxing by default. I saw Mayweather getting tagged on a regular basis. He even out boxed Floyd early on. I don't have to explain shit, the judges can vote however they want -- I saw Mayweather getting hit over 120 times in less than 10 rounds. How many times did Manny land punches in their fight? 




*81.*

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

*Mike Chiappetta MMA*‏
Conor McGregor (111-430, 26%) in 10 rounds landed more punches & at a better percentage than Manny Pacquiao (81-429, 19%) did in 12 #MayMac

Anything else, there, Mr Boxing?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Go ahead and thump your chest again Dan! Call me pathetic again.....go ahead! It's fun!


Oh.....these are yours....

----------


## Big Dummy

> *Mike Chiappetta MMA*‏
> Conor McGregor (111-430, 26%) in 10 rounds landed more punches & at a better percentage than Manny Pacquiao (81-429, 19%) did in 12 #MayMac
> 
> Anything else, there, Mr Boxing?


Do you understand Manny had one useable hand during that fight?




In his news conference after his loss to Floyd Mayweather Jr., Manny Pacquiao revealed that he fought with an injured right shoulder.
Top Rank CEO Bob Arum said the injury — which the Pacquiao promoter said was a torn rotator cuff — happened about a month ago and Pacquiao was denied a numbing injection by the Nevada State Athletic Commission before the fight.
The day after the fight, Pacquiao revealed something else in a news conference with Filipino media: Mayweather found out about the injury before the fight through a leak.
"You saw he was pulling my hand. He was doing that because he knew," he told Rappler.com. "He was pulling it. He was holding me, then he was targeting this. I'm sure he found out. Somebody leaked it to him. They knew."
Dashon Johnson, a Pacquiao sparring partner, wrote a Facebook post after the fight saying that not only was the shoulder injury legitimate, but it was supposed to be a secret. According to Johnson, he was even sent home because Pacquiao couldn't spar with the injury:
We were asked not to mention anything to anyone but yes Manny got hurt during this camp with his right shoulder and it was messed up pretty bad! So bad his sparring partners including myself were asked to go home a few weeks out before the actual fight, which means a lot of work he could have put in for this fight was brought to a halt due to the fact that he could not spar really anymore and didn't want to mess it up more than he already had.
It sounds as if Pacquiao's camp had trouble keeping things in-house before the fight. FightHype.com's Thompson reported on the Friday before the fight that Mayweather's camp knew everything Pacquiao was doing leading up to the fight.
"According to an eyewitness close to Pacquiao's camp, intimate details of his training regimen, from how many rounds he sparred to how many times he used the bathroom, have been leaked over the past several weeks," Thompson reported.
Thompson added: "According to another source, much more information has been leaked; the type of detailed information that only those around him on a daily basis would know."
Mayweather Promotions CEO Leonard Ellerbe seemed to acknowledge the Mayweather camp was getting leaked information from Team Pacquiao. In an interview with Yahoo's Kevin Iole before the fight, Ellerbe said: "Freddie Roach thinks he runs a tight camp, but I know everything that's happening there. I heard it's been a very rough camp. And now, I think it's dawning on Manny Pacquiao exactly what he's up against."
FightHype also points out that 

 that he had to send someone home from Pacquiao's training camp because the person had a preexisting connection with Mayweather. When asked to clarify whether there had been a mole in the camp, Roach said, "Yeah."
But even if Mayweather knew about the shoulder, did it matter?
Pacquiao fans criticized Mayweather for grabbing and clinching Pacquiao whenever he closed within striking distance. But that has always been Mayweather's style.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Mayweather beat McGregor.  Period. Full Stop.

 That is all that matters.





 Joe :

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Do you understand Manny had one useable hand during that fight?
> In his news conference after his loss to Floyd Mayweather Jr., Manny Pacquiao revealed that he fought with an injured right shoulder.
> Top Rank CEO Bob Arum said the injury — which the Pacquiao promoter said was a torn rotator cuff — happened about a month ago and Pacquiao was denied a numbing injection by the Nevada State Athletic Commission before the fight.
> The day after the fight, Pacquiao revealed something else in a news conference with Filipino media: Mayweather found out about the injury before the fight through a leak.
> "You saw he was pulling my hand. He was doing that because he knew," he told Rappler.com. "He was pulling it. He was holding me, then he was targeting this. I'm sure he found out. Somebody leaked it to him. They knew."
> Dashon Johnson, a Pacquiao sparring partner, wrote a Facebook post after the fight saying that not only was the shoulder injury legitimate, but it was supposed to be a secret. According to Johnson, he was even sent home because Pacquiao couldn't spar with the injury:
> We were asked not to mention anything to anyone but yes Manny got hurt during this camp with his right shoulder and it was messed up pretty bad! So bad his sparring partners including myself were asked to go home a few weeks out before the actual fight, which means a lot of work he could have put in for this fight was brought to a halt due to the fact that he could not spar really anymore and didn't want to mess it up more than he already had.
> It sounds as if Pacquiao's camp had trouble keeping things in-house before the fight. FightHype.com's Thompson reported on the Friday before the fight that Mayweather's camp knew everything Pacquiao was doing leading up to the fight.
> "According to an eyewitness close to Pacquiao's camp, intimate details of his training regimen, from how many rounds he sparred to how many times he used the bathroom, have been leaked over the past several weeks," Thompson reported.
> ...


Yes I heard that, I can't quantify anything other than what I posted though -- punch count. McGregor landed more punches than manny. Moreover, McGregor was 84 of 332 on power punches—good for a conversion rate of just over 25 percent—against one of the top defensive fighters in the sport's history. That is far better than anyone else who Mayweather has faced.

----------


## Oskar

> Go ahead and thump your chest again Dan! Call me pathetic again.....go ahead! It's fun!
> 
> 
> Oh.....these are yours....


Give them to Taylor so she can color outside the lines.

----------


## Dan40

> *Mike Chiappetta MMA*‏
> Conor McGregor (111-430, 26%) in 10 rounds landed more punches & at a better percentage than Manny Pacquiao (81-429, 19%) did in 12 #MayMac
> 
> Anything else, there, Mr Boxing?


Who got TKO'd, McGregor or Pacquiao?

You boxed?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  I'd bet that is just more bullshit.  But IF you did box, you took way too many shots to the head.  Way, way too many.  And I boxed too.  Met a guy with a left hook that I could not stop.  That was it.  He is a good friend today, talked to him on the phone today.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Mayweather beat McGregor.  Period. Full Stop.
> 
>  That is all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Joe :


Awesome, are you done here? Because we are still having a conversation. You will know when WE are finished, we'll stop posting when we are done.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Yes I heard that, I can't quantify anything other than what I posted though -- punch count. McGregor landed more punches than manny. Moreover, McGregor was 84 of 332 on power punches—good for a conversion rate of just over 25 percent—against one of the top defensive fighters in the sport's history. That is far better than anyone else who Mayweather has faced.



Have you ever seen a Mayweather fight before?  This was not the usual Mayweather game plan. Even reiterated by Mayweather and Mac Greggor at the after fight press conference. It was a rope adope in the first 2 rounds designed for Mac Greggor to punch himself out. Then Mayweather came forward into Connors' chest which was not in Connors power zone. He was going to get hit in this fight. It was the game plan for the get go.

----------


## Oskar

> Oh, lord. Just stop. Whining racist are a silly bunch.


For a fight that gave Mayweather one more victory than Marciano, he should have had to go all the way.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Who got TKO'd, McGregor or Pacquiao?
> 
> You boxed?  I'd bet that is just more bullshit.  But IF you did box, you took way too many shots to the head.  Way, way too many.  And I boxed too.  Met a guy with a left hook that I could not stop.  That was it.  He is a good friend today, talked to him on the phone today.


Good, you should ask him to help pay your rent before you get kicked out again. 

I'm full aware the ref stopped the fight, keep posting it though if it gives you wood. 

You boxed? Where, the tree fort or your basement?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Have you ever seen a Mayweather fight before?  This was not the usual Mayweather game plan. Even reiterated by Mayweather and Mac Greggor at the after fight press conference. It was a rope adope in the first 2 rounds designed for Mac Greggor to punch himself out. Then Mayweather came forward into Connors' chest which was not in Connors power zone. He was going to get hit in this fight. It was the game plan for the get go.


Yes, I have actually heard of Mayweather before this bout. Floyd used several tactical approaches in this fight. You are basically parroting what he said. I saw Some things though, that gave Mayweather trouble. 

1 McGregor mostly neutralized Mayweathers left jab. 

Not only the jab, but the way way he blocks his opponents jab. 

2 McGregor was faster with his punches than Mayweather -- it was pretty obvious. 

3 Conner hit Floyd with big shots at an alarming rate.

----------


## Oskar

> Good, you should ask him to help pay your rent before you get kicked out again. 
> 
> I'm full aware the ref stopped the fight, keep posting it though if it gives you wood. 
> 
> You boxed? Where, the tree fort or your basement?


Got a hard on for Dan's ass?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Got a hard on for Dan's ass?


Ask Dan.

I'm trying to avoid him now and stay on topic. I recommend you do the same. 

Lets talk boxing and leave the personal comments out of it.

----------


## Quark

> Both Mayweather and McGregor are undefeated boxers.


Mayweather is an undefeated boxer but McGregor is an undefeated MMA brawler.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Mayweather is an undefeated boxer but McGregor is an undefeated MMA brawler.


McGregor has been beaten.

----------


## Oskar

> McGregor has been beaten.


In MMA?

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> In MMA?


Yes. Twice.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Yes, I have actually heard of Mayweather before this bout. Floyd used several tactical approaches in this fight. You are basically parroting what he said. I saw Some things though, that gave Mayweather trouble. 
> 
> 1 McGregor mostly neutralized Mayweathers left jab. 
> 
> Not only the jab, but the way way he blocks his opponents jab. 
> 
> 2 McGregor was faster with his punches than Mayweather -- it was pretty obvious. 
> 
> 3 Conner hit Floyd with big shots at an alarming rate.


Heard of him, and studied his 49 other fights are completely different.

----------


## Oskar

Watching the fight on YouTube now and the referee is looking exclusively at McGregor when he gives his instructions saying that "it will be a clean, professionally fought bout ... under boxing rules", that he expects them to act like "championship professionals", and when he lectures them "to stop what ever they are doing" when he says stop, he is looking directly at Connor and totally ignoring Mayweather.

Oh yeah, this was fixed.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> ......... he is looking directly at Connor and totally ignoring Mayweather.
> 
> Oh yeah, this was fixed.


1)  McGregor Hammer fisted - punched Mayweather in the back of the head.....what - three times. Illegal. 
2)  McGregor ran his arrogant and foul mouth before the bout, and wore a suit with **ck you stitched all over it.

3)  McGregor stepped into the ring the first time, Mayweather knew the boxing rules inside out. McGregor did not know the rules.

4) It was not rigged - Mayweather won.....fair and square. Mayweather in his interview in the end said his strategy from the beginning was to wear McGregor down, that McGregor was an MMA fighter where all the energy is exerted in the beginning. MMA fighting is not about the long haul...like boxing is. Mayweather said he was going to wear McGregor down....and he did that.


 McGregor lost ---- TKO.   Hooa !


 Congrads and thumbs up to Floyd Mayweather for a job well done.

 McGregor can fall over for all I care. And if he crys like a baby, and wants a rematch - he will get his ass kicked again ; and rightly so. McGregor is an arrogant, conceded and ignorant ; foul mouthed arse.




 Joe :

----------

Big Dummy (08-28-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> 1)  McGregor Hammer fisted - punched Mayweather in the back of the head.....what - three times. Illegal.


Mayweather kept turning his back as McGregor was moving forward.

That is illegal if done intentionally.

Byrd was way too easy on "Money" - and the word in quotes sums up nicely why.

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Mayweather kept turning his back as McGregor was moving forward.
> 
> That is illegal if done intentionally.
> 
> Byrd was way too easy on "Money" - and the word in quotes sums up nicely why.


I am not debating / arguing my point. 

 Last time - Mayweather won.....fair. McGregor can choke on it for all I care ---- 




 Joe :

----------


## Oskar

> I am not debating / arguing my point.


Because you can't.

----------


## Knightkore

Aww.....the white man beaten down again.....

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Heard of him, and studied his 49 other fights are completely different.


None of you on this board knows anything remotely close to what I know about boxing. Mayweather employs, what basically is known in boxing as the _michigan shell. 

_Most boxers simply move out of range when a fighter throes a punch, but this style of defense enables you to successfully counter-punch an opponent. Floyd will tap your jab with his right and sometimes hit with it after. I've seen him fight many times and he has a wide verity of techniques that he implements. These are just a few.

----------


## Swedgin

Sadly, Boxing is a dying sport.

Even as we see that a bad ass BOXER can hurt an MMA fighter.

But, the sport of Boxing is too much hype, for too much money, for a questionable event.

HBO is TRYING to save the sport, but....it really seems to me, that those within the sport are not too keen on saving it...just making money off it, as it dies a slow death.

----------

Knightkore (08-28-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Sadly, Boxing is a dying sport.
> 
> Even as we see that a bad ass BOXER can hurt an MMA fighter.
> 
> But, the sport of Boxing is too much hype, for too much money, for a questionable event.
> 
> HBO is TRYING to save the sport, but....it really seems to me, that those within the sport are not too keen on saving it...just making money off it, as it dies a slow death.


Liberals will try to ban it because it is violent. 

Only violence approved by them is OK, like hitting a man over the head with a bike lock because he doesn't share a commie leftist's political viewpoint.

----------

Knightkore (08-28-2017),Puzzling Evidence (08-28-2017)

----------


## tiny1

Mayfeather is a punk.  Beats up women.  Anyone who supports him, supports beating up women.
He cheats, but then again, all of them do.  It is against the rules to grab and hold.  Sure, if you get "clocked" you grab and hold to get some time, it is one thing.  But, if every time you get forced into a brawl, you grab and hold, you are supposed to get a warning or two, and then get points taken.  Doesn't happen.  That is why boxers have an advantage over punchers.  That is how he beat Maidana.  They just negate the power, by holding, which is against the rules.  
Now, doesn't it bother anyone that the Promoter of the fight, is the Champ?  C'mon man!  How hard can it be to fix a fight when you are paying the challenger 50 million, the largest payday of his life?  I mean, really?  I offer you enough money to last you the rest of your life, and all you have to do, is lose?  How else does a 40 year old woman beater win such fights?  I don't know if they are fixed, or not, but I don't trust Mayfeather any farther than I could throw him.

----------

Big Dummy (08-29-2017),Knightkore (08-28-2017)

----------


## CBjeebies

> Sadly, Boxing is a dying sport.
> 
> Even as we see that a bad ass BOXER can hurt an MMA fighter.
> 
> But, the sport of Boxing is too much hype, for too much money, for a questionable event.
> 
> HBO is TRYING to save the sport, but....it really seems to me, that those within the sport are not too keen on saving it...just making money off it, as it dies a slow death.


I'm not the biggest of boxing fanz, but it'z pretty tough to argue that boxing is a dying sport with the hundredz of millionz of dollarz this fight brought in.

----------

Knightkore (08-28-2017),Puzzling Evidence (08-28-2017)

----------


## Swedgin

> I'm not the biggest of boxing fanz, but it'z pretty tough to argue that boxing is a dying sport with the hundredz of millionz of dollarz this fight brought in.


One night.

And, most of this off of a lot of hype.

That goes to a rather small handful of people.

MMA has more fights, and, I would contend, produces more money overall.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-28-2017)

----------


## CBjeebies

> One night.
> 
> And, most of this off of a lot of hype.
> 
> That goes to a rather small handful of people.
> 
> MMA has more fights, and, I would contend, produces more money overall.


I love MMA.  The big winners of this fight were MMA fighters of the future.  UFC has had a stranglehold on fighters contractz.  You've got big name guys who bring in big money making less than 10% of what big name boxers make.  McGregor's purse size is opening eyez.  In the beginning, UFC tried really hard to keep the purse size information secret because they didn't want it to get out.  This is only the beginning of crossover fightz now.  There will be more.  The real fear for UFC is a boxing promotion who sees the success, has the deep pockets, and decidez to make a run at promoting MMA cards too.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-28-2017)

----------


## Dan40

McGregor was a complete novice at pro boxing.  If his fans and MMA fans want to say he showed well in the fight, then YES he did.  I like MMA, and McGregor did well against a total pro,,,,,for a while.  The conditioning regimen is completely different for MMA.  Regular fights are 3 5 minute rounds, but in ground and pound, there is rest time.  Boxing is moving every second.  McGregor clearly ran out of gas.  For him to be behind going into the 10th round by many rounds after winning the first 3, says Mayweather had him measured after the first 3 rounds.  And an accomplished pro would do just that when fighting an unknown.
Even an MMA fighter that beat McGregor said Mayweather wasn't even trying.

Now had they fought in the cage with MMA rules, Mayweather had a punchers chance and NOTHING else.  And that is all McGregor had in the ring.

And the punch stats?  Mayweather landed MANY more power punches, and a vastly higher percentage of his punches.  Could be McGregor wasted himself on powder puff punches.

----------

CBjeebies (08-28-2017)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> McGregor was a complete novice at pro boxing.  If his fans and MMA fans want to say he showed well in the fight, then YES he did.  I like MMA, and McGregor did well against a total pro,,,,,for a while.  The conditioning regimen is completely different for MMA.  Regular fights are 3 5 minute rounds, but in ground and pound, there is rest time.  Boxing is moving every second.  McGregor clearly ran out of gas.  For him to be behind going into the 10th round by many rounds after winning the first 3, says Mayweather had him measured after the first 3 rounds.  And an accomplished pro would do just that when fighting an unknown.
> Even an MMA fighter that beat McGregor said Mayweather wasn't even trying.
> 
> Now had they fought in the cage with MMA rules, Mayweather had a punchers chance and NOTHING else.  And that is all McGregor had in the ring.
> 
> And the punch stats?  Mayweather landed MANY more power punches, and a vastly higher percentage of his punches.  Could be McGregor wasted himself on powder puff punches.


I have a great idea, Dan. Lets have a match! It would be a big deal here on TPF and we could take donations. I could donate to the American Cancer Institute and you could donate to "guns for kids" or whatever. It'll be fun! I'll match funds if we have the "match" right in your backyard! 10 rounds, 8 oz gloves and NO LOW BLOWS, whether or not YOU or eye deserve them!

----------


## Kodiak

> I have a great idea, Dan. Lets have a match! It would be a big deal here on TPF and we could take donations. I could donate to the American Cancer Institute and you could donate to "guns for kids" or whatever. It'll be fun! I'll match funds if we have the "match" right in your backyard! 10 rounds, 8 oz gloves and NO LOW BLOWS, whether or not YOU or eye deserve them!


And NO BITING...........looks like you would have a distinct advantage.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-28-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> I have a great idea, Dan. Lets have a match! It would be a big deal here on TPF and we could take donations. I could donate to the American Cancer Institute and you could donate to "guns for kids" or whatever. It'll be fun! I'll match funds if we have the "match" right in your backyard! 10 rounds, 8 oz gloves and NO LOW BLOWS, whether or not YOU or eye deserve them!


Someday you might accidentally make an intelligent post, but not today.

Since FDR was president when I was born and WWII had yet to start, may I substitute someone your age?

And your disgusting despicable lie that I insulted your mother is just that, a disgusting lie.  But completely expected of you as that is all you ever do is change the subject when you are mentally beaten, which is ALWAYS.  It is not even a challenge.

You try to be a bully but lack the necessary.

My post about the fight is generally accepted as an accurate assessment of the fight.  Once Mayweather had McGregor figured out, he just wore him down and put him away.  I'll never understand why facts trouble you liberals so much, but it is obvious that any fact hurts your brain.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Someday you might accidentally make an intelligent post, but not today.
> 
> Since FDR was president when I was born and WWII had yet to start, may I substitute someone your age?
> 
> And your disgusting despicable lie that I insulted your mother is just that, a disgusting lie.  But completely expected of you as that is all you ever do is change the subject when you are mentally beaten, which is ALWAYS.  It is not even a challenge.
> 
> You try to be a bully but lack the necessary.
> 
> My post about the fight is generally accepted as an accurate assessment of the fight.  Once Mayweather had McGregor figured out, he just wore him down and put him away.  I'll never understand why facts trouble you liberals so much, but it is obvious that any fact hurts your brain.


You're a funny guy, Dan. I remember it clear as day, but continue denying it. You sure TALK tough for someone not interested in fighting. Send anyone you want. If they're from your hood, they last 30 seconds in the ring with any actual man. 

"You liberals...." W/E (yawn).

I would also submit, that you "grumpy old men" are just as easily confused -- tonight is stove top stuffing night, not mashed potatoes, so you'll need BOTH dentures.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> And NO BITING...........looks like you would have a distinct advantage.


I made those teeth -- added the k-9s for that very reason.

----------

Kodiak (08-28-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> You're a funny guy, Dan. I remember it clear as day, but continue denying it. You sure TALK tough for someone not interested in fighting. Send anyone you want. If they're from your hood, they last 30 seconds in the ring with any actual man. 
> 
> "You liberals...." W/E (yawn).
> 
> I would also submit, that you "grumpy old men" are just as easily confused -- tonight is stove top stuffing night, not mashed potatoes, so you'll need BOTH dentures.


You understand nothing about humor. Trying to make fun of my age is not intelligent.  There is nothing I can do, or wish to do about my age.  The calendar just keeps dropping pages.  More that you do not understand.

If your insult claim is not a lie.

_THEN POST THE LINK TO IT.

BUT YOU WILL NOT, CANNOT, BECAUSE YOU ARE A LIAR. ALWAYS BEEN A LIAR, ALWAYS WILL BE A LIAR.

LINK OR SHUT UP!
_

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> You understand nothing about humor. Trying to make fun of my age is not intelligent.  There is nothing I can do, or wish to do about my age.  The calendar just keeps dropping pages.  More that you do not understand.
> 
> If your insult claim is not a lie.
> 
> _THEN POST THE LINK TO IT.
> 
> BUT YOU WILL NOT, CANNOT, BECAUSE YOU ARE A LIAR. ALWAYS BEEN A LIAR, ALWAYS WILL BE A LIAR.
> 
> LINK OR SHUT UP!
> _


Conveniently, I can only search back to around that date.

I was banned from that thread, it's archived, now. Looking to have an admin pull it up.

Ooooo....Dan called me a liar.

/cries.

----------


## Oskar

> I would also submit, that you "grumpy old men" are just as easily confused -- tonight is stove top stuffing night, not mashed potatoes, so you'll need BOTH dentures.


What day is steamed vegetables? I ate mashed potatoes tonight.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-29-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> *None* of you on this board knows anything remotely close to what I know about boxing. .


Think again. Maybe you will be correct this time.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Think again. Maybe you will be correct this time.


I have thus far not witnessed it.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> What day is steamed vegetables? I ate mashed potatoes tonight.


You're on the right path.

----------

Oskar (08-29-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> I have thus far not witnessed it.


We know, reading comprehension is not your strong suit.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> We know, reading comprehension is not your strong suit.


Wow, did you think that up all on your own??? Great comback!

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

It is what it is. A guy who never boxed a round in his life climbed into the ring with arguably the best fighter pound for pound that boxing has ever seen and he faded down the stretch. I just love the idiots who did not see how close this fight was and now don't want to give Connor props.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Wow, did you think that up all on your own??? Great comback!



I have said it to you several times. But you know, reading comprehension is not your strong suit. 


or not.

----------


## Big Dummy

> It is what it is. A guy who never boxed a round in his life climbed into the ring with arguably the best fighter pound for pound that boxing has ever seen and he faded down the stretch. I just love the idiots who did not see how close this fight was and now don't want to give Connor props.


I was scoring at home and completely agreed with Farhood's unofficial scorecard. Which was closer than any of the judges at ringside.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-29-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

@Puzzling Evidence did you watch the sparring sessions before the fight? 


Mayweather vs. Moore was exactly the game plan. While it appeared that Floyd was sloppy or lazy, it was the fight as Roger gamed it.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> I have said it to you several times. But you know, reading comprehension is not your strong suit. 
> 
> 
> or not.


Yawn. 

Worst thing you can do online is to be boring and predictable.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Yawn. 
> 
> Worst thing you can do online is to be boring and predictable.


Worse thing you can do online is claim you are the only knowledgeable person on any subject.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Worse thing you can do online is claim you are the only knowledgeable person on any subject.


I don't have all day for the stupid back and forth. 

Eat a peach.  :Smile:

----------


## Big Dummy

> I don't have all day for the stupid back and forth. 
> 
> Eat a peach.


That's it just leave. Never admit you are wrong. 

Your back and forth BS is ruining what was a good thread anyway. 


This fight is over. Let us see if you can contribute anything of substance to the next big rig thread already up for discussion. The Golovkin vs. Alvarez fight.

----------


## Oskar

> It is what it is. A guy who never boxed a round in his life climbed into the ring with arguably the best fighter pound for pound that boxing has ever seen and he faded down the stretch.


McGregor started as a boxer. It is his base.

Ireland is known for its boxers, including the North of Ireland.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-29-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> Worse thing you can do online is claim you are the only knowledgeable person on any subject.


Tell me about it. Proving that I was the most knowledgeable person on a subject in one particular place once almost landed me in jail.

----------


## Dan40

> Conveniently, I can only search back to around that date.
> 
> I was banned from that thread, it's archived, now. Looking to have an admin pull it up.
> 
> Ooooo....Dan called me a liar.
> 
> /cries.


No, Dan stated the FACT that you are a liar.  Always have been a liar, always will be a liar.  Everyone on the forum knows you to be a liar.  Even you.

----------


## Dan40

> Conveniently, I can only search back to around that date.
> 
> I was banned from that thread, it's archived, now. Looking to have an admin pull it up.
> 
> Ooooo....Dan called me a liar.
> 
> /cries.


An EXCUSE!  What a big surprise.  No link, just an excuse.  TYPICAL.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> No, Dan stated the FACT that you are a liar.  Always have been a liar, always will be a liar.  Everyone on the forum knows you to be a liar.  Even you.


Dan, you said it, the thread has been archived. Ginger infractred me for insulting you back. 

YOU INSULTED MY MOTHER as she laid in the hospital with a broken hip. I'm not asking you for your worthless apology, but neither am I going to stand for you calling me a liar. 

Grow the fuck up and let it go already. Ginger has informed me that she doesn't want to look into this and YOU are the one going around trying to bad mouth me, when you were the one to insult my mother in the first place. Let it go, Dan. God forgives you and I no longer give a shit. In the future, watch how you talk to people and they will return the favor. 

Jesus. Are you saying that you DON'T say mean stuff to people? OK....

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> An EXCUSE!  What a big surprise.  No link, just an excuse.  TYPICAL.


Quit blowing up the thread. You need another spanking from the admins? Let it go.

Here is just a small sampling of your awesome contributions to this site. Found them while I was looking foe your insult about my mother:




> There is no end to your steaming pile of lying liberal horseshit.
> 
> December 20, you again will be shown to be a complete FOOL.  For the countless time, you will be shown to be an intentional and inept lying liberal.
> 
> You must seriously HATE being you.  Your desperate lies to get attention are pitiful.  I post against you to make fun of your woefulness.






> Yo, <<REMOVED>>, TRUMP IS the PRESIDENT.
> 
> Lying liberal bullshit about defecting EC members is just that, bullshit.  The life of liberals.
> 
> This horseshit is brought to us by the same stupid fucks that told the world that a mentally and physically ill, congenital lying alcoholic hag failure would win the general election.
> 
> She did not come close.
> 
> LOST 31 of 51 states and district, and lost 2,693 of 3144 US counties.
> ...



Time for you to grow up Dan. If ever said this to someone's face, they would punch you for it. Being an old man doesn't mean that you don't have to have manners. Cool your jets, bruh.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> That's it just leave. Never admit you are wrong. 
> 
> Your back and forth BS is ruining what was a good thread anyway. 
> 
> 
> This fight is over. Let us see if you can contribute anything of substance to the next big rig thread already up for discussion. The Golovkin vs. Alvarez fight.


Dude, WTF was I wrong about??? I have a job and don't have all day to bicker nonsense with you.

You seem to not get that there is nothing for me to admit to and at this point, you and grandpa are just wanting to bitch at me for nothing. Good lord, get a fucking grip.

----------


## Dan40

> Dan, you said it, the thread has been archived. Ginger infractred me for insulting you back. 
> 
> YOU INSULTED MY MOTHER as she laid in the hospital with a broken hip. I'm not asking you for your worthless apology, but neither am I going to stand for you calling me a liar. 
> 
> Grow the fuck up and let it go already. Ginger has informed me that she doesn't want to look into this and YOU are the one going around trying to bad mouth me, when you were the one to insult my mother in the first place. Let it go, Dan. God forgives you and I no longer give a shit. In the future, watch how you talk to people and they will return the favor. 
> 
> Jesus. Are you saying that you DON'T say mean stuff to people? OK....


You lie.  I never insulted your mother.  No link, just excuses.  PROOF that you lie.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> You lie.  I never insulted your mother.  No link, just excuses.  PROOF that you lie.


Dude, are you senile? Let it go already.

Go look through a couple pages of what you post someday and ask yourself if God would want you to talk to people the way you do on a daily bases. It's shameful, but like all internet tough guy bullies, you feel it is warranted and even necessary.

----------


## Oskar

Fight is over, the pugilists have moved on, but their respective supporters are still trash-talking.

----------


## Dan40

> Quit blowing up the thread. You need another spanking from the admins? Let it go.
> 
> Here is just a small sampling of your awesome contributions to this site. Found them while I was looking foe your insult about my mother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manners?  What would you know about manners.  Your posts are available for all to read.  You have no room to mention manners.  And YES I do insult idiots.  But I insult the idiots and liars.  NEVER their families.

Here LIAR is an idea.  I have not been thread banned, give me the name of the thread where you LIE that I insulted your mother and I will post EVERY post I made on that thread.
I am CERTAIN that you will NOT do so and/or will post another lame ass lying excuse.

----------


## Oskar

As for me, I'm not a partisan for either fighter. I supported McGregor because he is white.

----------


## Oskar

If I had more hair, I would look like McGregor.

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-29-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Dude, are you senile? Let it go already.
> 
> Go look through a couple pages of what you post someday and ask yourself if God would want you to talk to people the way you do on a daily bases. It's shameful, but like all internet tough guy bullies, you feel it is warranted and even necessary.


Pot/kettle.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Pot/kettle.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> As for me, I'm not a partisan for either fighter. I supported McGregor because he is white.


???

Hitler was white. Just sayin.'

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Manners?  What would you know about manners.  Your posts are available for all to read.  You have no room to mention manners.  And YES I do insult idiots.  But I insult the idiots and liars.  NEVER their families.
> 
> Here LIAR is an idea.  I have not been thread banned, give me the name of the thread where you LIE that I insulted your mother and I will post EVERY post I made on that thread.
> I am CERTAIN that you will NOT do so and/or will post another lame ass lying excuse.



Shup.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Fight is over, the pugilists have moved on, but their respective supporters are still trash-talking.


I'm trash talking? I guess, but it has nothing really to do with the fight.

----------


## Dan40

> I love pissing you off, Dan! It's fun.


Like lying about your mother being insulted.  That you consider fun?  Lying about your mother, THAT explains everything about you.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Like lying about your mother being insulted.  That you consider fun?  Lying about your mother, THAT explains everything about you.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Go away, Dan. I have a long life ahead of me. I don't want to end up some bitter old man biting ankles on the internet in order to be relevant.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

@Dan40 owning thuh interwebz....

----------


## Dan40

> @Dan40 owning thuh interwebz....


You continue to make a complete utter fool of yourself.  I'll, and everyone else on this forum will continue to laugh at your immature whining and lies.

On the best day you will ever live, you could never beat me in a debate.  You lack the IQ.  It is not even a effort.  You destroy your own positions with obvious transparent lies.  Mature people do not do that to themselves.  But you do it to yourself with regularity.

Regularity, something us old folks know quite a bit about.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> You continue to make a complete utter fool of yourself.  I'll, and everyone else on this forum will continue to laugh at your immature whining and lies.
> 
> On the best day you will ever live, you could never beat me in a debate.  You lack the IQ.  It is not even a effort.  You destroy your own positions with obvious transparent lies.  Mature people do not do that to themselves.  But you do it to yourself with regularity.
> 
> Regularity, something us old folks know quite a bit about.




*On the best day you will ever live, you could never beat me in a debate. You lack the IQ.* *-- Dan40*

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

*Regularity, something us old folks know quite a bit about.
**
**
*

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

_Mature people do not do that to themselves. 

__
But you do it to yourself with regularity._

----------


## Puzzling Evidence



----------


## Oskar

> ???
> 
> Hitler was white. Just sayin.'


So? What does he have to do with the Mayweather/McGregor fight?

Was he a boxer?

----------


## Oskar

Uh, can someone put this thread in the Mosh Pit, stat?

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-29-2017)

----------


## Oskar

> I'm trash talking? I guess, but *it has nothing really to do with the fight*.


Exactly.

----------


## Oskar

> Like lying about your mother being insulted.  That you consider fun?  Lying about your mother, THAT explains everything about you.


Are you my mother?

----------

Puzzling Evidence (08-29-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> So? What does he have to do with the Mayweather/McGregor fight?


Or farts for that matter.

----------

Oskar (08-29-2017)

----------


## Ginger

PE, _stop._

----------

Oskar (08-29-2017)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Uh, can someone put this thread in the Mosh Pit, stat?


Good idea. This thread is the perfect smack talk thread. 30 pages!!!! 

  @Ginger

Can we......phuleez???

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Are you my mother?


Oh, boy. Look what EYE started....

----------


## Dan40

> 


Glad that you are expert at something, even if it is Methane.

----------

Big Dummy (08-29-2017),Puzzling Evidence (08-29-2017)

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Glad that you are expert at something, even if it is Methane.


Dan, Connor landed more punches on Mayweather THAN ANY BOXER whoever challenged him for the title. It doesn't take an expert to see that Connor took Floyd out of his game. He took a world class boxer and forced him into a real fight.....an INTERESTING fight.

Don't give me a raft of shit about being off topic or uninformed. Pick up your OWN game and stop acting like a juvenile.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> PE, _stop._


Right, such a lovely site you have, here. People like Dan run around antagonizing people and you only show up to jump the lips shit. Typical. So long, it's been real, sugar.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Dan, Connor landed more punches on Mayweather THAN ANY BOXER whoever challenged him for the title. It doesn't take an expert to see that Connor took Floyd out of his game. He took a world class boxer and forced him into a real fight.....an INTERESTING fight.
> 
> Don't give me a raft of shit about being off topic or uninformed. Pick up your OWN game and stop acting like a juvenile.


Yep here is the so called expert again. That did not not watch the Mayweather sparring sensions which showed the fight went down exactly like planned. No out of his game what so ever.  Dur dur .

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

> Will Connor even land a punch?


He, in fact, landed more punches and caused more disruption to Floyd "the domestic abuser" Mayweather, than any other fighter in memory.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Watch the fight THEN start flapping your gums. Fight stopped early, Connor could have won.

----------


## Puzzling Evidence

Floyd missed with a LOT of his shots. Connor got gassed in the later rounds, that's it. Mayweather tied Connor up so many times that I got bored counting.

----------


## Oskar

Why are we still talking about this dead fight?

Alvarez vs Golovkin is tonight.

----------

